# Just wanted to show off new corral & run-in.



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

Well for Mother's day I got a new corral built, have a foal coming any time now and need a training pen as well as somewhere to exercise mama and my other brat. Also included pics of the run-in/ house my hubby and son built for the girls.Tell me what you think, they love the house it's cool during the day when it's hot, by a large oak, the corral they ain't too sure about, seem to have to work in there. The corral is 50' across, the run-in is 16'x16' and vented top & bottom,shingled roof we never plan on putting up a door. The pic after corral is the before pic,we cleared a lot of banana trees & brush to build the corral. Not bad for $250 worth of cull wood to build both. So what do you think, I know I ask for the silliest presents, hubby says I'm a cheap date.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OMG I LOVE THEM!!! And good move on using the bolts that bolt all the way through to the other side! Most people don't then they end up with gaits hangen on the ground with bolts twisted all over.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

They look great! I am jealous. =]


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks, yeah the gate cost more than the pen, but didn't want sagging, reinforced with a 2x4 to make sure, need to use it to train for side passing to open gates. Was in the run-in during a bad storm that came through and took out trees, Kalila wouldn't let me leave, was glued to my hip so stayed and was very cozy. We hung out, ate hay and gossiped, figure can withstand a hurricane if need be, winds kicked up to 65-70 mph gusts & didn't move or creak. Hubby always over does things which works for me, he literally built a fort.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks great!


----------

